# Cruze Failed Cabin Blower Motor Checklist- and any TSB's?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your car is still under the B2B warranty, even as a second owner. Take it to your local Chevy dealership and have them fix it for you.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

No problems here with my 2012 HVAC controls or fan with almost 60K miles on my car. Think I remember a couple users needing the controls replaced, possible that could be your issue & not the fan itself.


----------



## cm1701 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks to each of you. Not sure if I'm still under the Bumper to Bumper since it's 37 months since I purchased new from dealer in September 2011. Ironic that it's one month out from the 3 year 36K warrantee. I'll call Chevy on Monday and if necessary try the dealer anyhow. Ugh.

For anyone that happens on this thread. I tried the following
Removed and reattached negative pole on Battery- I also replaced the 40 amp fuse. Now may try either resister replacement or blower replacement. Have found aftermarket blowers for as low as $67 (Four Seasons part number 76904) or the Genuine GM Part (Stock 13263279 ; 15-81637) for as low as $93

I also found a thread where someone repaired his blower and created a step by step for those of us new to the procedure of repair/replacement.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-interior/33090-how-hvac-blower-motor-replacement.html

Given that the dials show the chosen fan speed correctly on the electronic/entertainment display- and that the defrost button does seem to engage the AC compressor- I seemed to have narrowed it down to the Blower/Fan Resister or Blower/Fan itself. (Unless I'm missing troubleshooting a piece of equipment in between)


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi cm1701,

We're sorry to hear of the HVAC issues that you've been experiencing. Unfortunately, we're not certified technicians and we're unable to provide technical advice, but we'd be happy to look further into your concern. Please let us know if our help is needed. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name. We look forward to hearing from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## pmbruce (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello everyone. Just a quick note about my cabin blower not running. After checking the fuse and finding it good, I listened for the vacuum system to shift the actuator, which it did. I could not access the blower motor to check the resistor but, while I was trying to trouble shoot, i noticed that the vents did not feel warm at all. I expected to feel some warmth even without airflow. I checked the coolant reservoir and it did look full but , as I was checking, the thermostat opened. When i squeezed the top rad hose, there was nothing happening in the reservoir. I added coolant and about a minute later, the cabin fan started to blow.
In short, the low coolant level caused the cabin blower to not function. I had to wait for the thermostat to open to make room in the reservoir in order to add enough coolant for the blower to work.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pmbruce said:


> Hello everyone. Just a quick note about my cabin blower not running. After checking the fuse and finding it good, I listened for the vacuum system to shift the actuator, which it did. I could not access the blower motor to check the resistor but, while I was trying to trouble shoot, i noticed that the vents did not feel warm at all. I expected to feel some warmth even without airflow. I checked the coolant reservoir and it did look full but , as I was checking, the thermostat opened. When i squeezed the top rad hose, there was nothing happening in the reservoir. I added coolant and about a minute later, the cabin fan started to blow.
> In short, the low coolant level caused the cabin blower to not function. I had to wait for the thermostat to open to make room in the reservoir in order to add enough coolant for the blower to work.



Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

